# Show poodle neck hair saver collars



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> I was on the net looking for a collar that wouldn't tear out Vaus's hair when I would take him on walks. I saw a couple, on different web sites and had an epiphany, I can make this myself! So I did.... How I made them is on my flickr page. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Must be nice to be so flipping multitalented.:top:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey I am a PA native! 

Love your crafty work - - I suck at these things so I buy them. And your son is such a cutie and WOW that tattoo is really pretty oh how I imagine that hurts some!! 

And of course your poodles are gorgeous as ever!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been saying we where going to make on for Enzo but this is what my mom made for him so far its working but we wanted on like the one you made lol


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Must be nice to be so flipping multitalented.:top:


I just analyze things and study them. That's how I learned to groom poodles. I watched a grooming video a dozen times or so, and studied countless pictures of poodles in show coat. I learned to sew the same way, I take things apart with my mind, and figure out how they go back together. I draw too. I drew the tattoo design on my back, and told my tattoo artist what I wanted and showed him, and it hurt like hell! I guess I had to learn to do these things because as a child I was a loner and had no friends so I became creative and used my mind. My son is the same way only he is way more outgoing than I was!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

This looks awsome and because the choker goes right through it you don't have to worry about how strong you have sewn on anything.
Awsome job and think of the styles you could do now.
Heck one for everyday. AWSOME now lets see it on him


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are some pictures of him in the collar. He needs a haircut and a bath! The next one I make I'm going to make a little skinnier. I don't like the neck brace look! Although the ones I have seen look about this size.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> I just analyze things and study them. That's how I learned to groom poodles. I watched a grooming video a dozen times or so, and studied countless pictures of poodles in show coat. I learned to sew the same way, I take things apart with my mind, and figure out how they go back together. I draw too. I drew the tattoo design on my back, and told my tattoo artist what I wanted and showed him, and it hurt like hell! I guess I had to learn to do these things because as a child I was a loner and had no friends so I became creative and used my mind. My son is the same way only he is way more outgoing than I was!


What an inspiration! You'd make a great mentor. Wish you lived closer.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ooh, you sound just like me. I can take things apart in my mind too, and people look at me strangly when I try to explain that to them! lol!! Good stuff


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

a) You are ridiculously talented, that collar looks so good!
b) Your hair = awesome and beautiful!
c) Your tat... just... wow! It is amazing! I'm a fan of ink (I have three tattoos, myself), and yours is wonderful artwork!
d) omg, all of your kids are beautiful! 

and back to the original topic... again, that collar looks great, if I didn't know that you had made it, I would have guessed you had it specially made. I'm guessing now you'll be having people asking you to make them


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Great family pictures. Thanks for the info on how to make the collars.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Great collar!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks great on him ! 

the way He looks in the second picture made my sister and I laugh lol He reminded me of those woman in asia that put those metal necklaces around their necks.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> It looks great on him !
> 
> the way He looks in the second picture made my sister and I laugh lol He reminded me of those woman in asia that put those metal necklaces around their necks.


LOL! :scared:It does look like that! The next one I make will be a little skinnier! The bright color makes it stand out too.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I love his collar, I do think a brighter color wouldn't look so much like a neck brace. You did a great job though. I'm always in awe of your grooming skills and I love you other pics.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

vacheron It still like it ! 

What material did you use ? real silk? When my sister and I went downtown LA we could not find silk in tha state. It was more of a lacey silk we found. Like sheer for a shaw or something. I think we got satin I dunno what it is but ist nice an smooth. Can't beat 2-3 bucks a yard  

Maybe neck time I go if anyone wants cheap fabric LMK. we got wind breaker material to make leg guards for 1 buck a yard.


----------

